# muzzle loader question



## coop44-40 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi I have a question about powder charges. why do the mfg's state one is suposed to measure all synthic powders by volume , if you wre to use FFFg then go to FFg the volume would change as would the weight .my volume measure doesn't have a chart as to what granular powder i am useing at the time. If you used a bal scale you would get anacurate amount every time . hope some can enlighten me on this. coop 44-40


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

find out what the reduction ratio is. in doubt? call the company. example

50 GR of pyrodex is equal to 30 GR of 777

or i think thats what my chart said.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

coop44-40 volume doesn't change if you measure by volume. One cubic centimeter will still be one cubic centimeter. Weight however will change as fine powders of the same volume as large grain powders normally weigh more. There is less space between granules hence more weight.

How to explain it? Well, let see, if you take a gallon jug of one inch diameter rocks and a third of a gallon of sand they will both go into a one gallon container. If you don't believe me try it. The one inch rocks have so much space between them that you can pour in a lot of sand. The sand fills the spaces. It's the same concept with fine powder having less space between granules.

Different black powder substitutes have different densities. Because we don't carry a powder scale in our pocket most companies have developed their powders to work by comparative volume. Most often I do not carry preloaded containers to the field rather I carry a half pound of powder in an old cow horn, round balls in a leather bag, and caps in a brass caper.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

thats a good answer.
i tried powedr went back to pellets  powder was nice. but pellets are more convienent. and after the shot i took today ill never listen to any more razz about pellets


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

bmxfire37, I seen your other post about your first deer. Congratulations. Something you will never forget.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

thanks how far is that in yards? i know it was super far for a muzzy one i wouldent have taken on any other day. gosh it was so sunny today and just a great day


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

As plainsmen said, volume never changes.

However, when going from FFG to FFFG in black powder, the general rule is to reduce the charge by 10-15% as the finer grade powder creates higher pressures.

Ive been told to reduce ALL substitute powders by 10-15% (by volume) from what the FFG black powder charge would be. When I shot subs I shot mainly pyro, tried trip 777 and shockeys powder. I simply reduced these charges roughly 10%, again, by volume. As a general rule treat the subs like FFFG grade black powder.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Just a note: 
"fine powders of the same volume as large grain powders normally weigh more. There is less space between granules hence more weight."
Yep. I just checked this. Wanted to see the difference. Using a measure set at 50 grains and Goex fffg and ffg powders, the measure threw 50 grains of fffg but only 46 grains of ffg.
Pete


----------

